# Just over 36 weeks pregnant and have this stitch like pain on right side!



## Spockette

Hi ladies,

It's on my right upper and middle side. It's feels like a severe stitch constantly there. I don't feel it when I'm lying down but do when I'm walking around or sometimes when I'm sitting!

I've had it for about a week now and it's starting to get me down. I did mention it to the midwife yesterday and she said it could be your insides being stretched. She also felt my abdomen and told me it was soft.

I also mentioned it to the doctor yesterday and she said it was muscular. 

Baby is fine. Lots of movement and strong heartbeat.

I just wanted to know if anyone else had this problem?

Thanks. :cry:


----------



## Paperhearts

Yep. Tons. It seems to get worse the bigger baby gets. Definitely one of the irritating pregnancy side effects. Hopefully it'll feel better soon. Try rubbing/massaging the area. That always seems to help for me!


----------



## Spockette

Thanks Paperhearts. I thought it was just me! It's starting to get a bit uncomfortable and I'm beginning to worry.....

I hope it goes away soon :thumbup:


----------



## Paperhearts

I hope so too for you! They get so sharp they take your breath away don't they? I'll be glad to not have that anymore as well :hugs:


----------



## MrsPhez

I've had the same with both my pregnancies, makes me cry I get so fed up with the constant pain. Travelling by car is the worst. Told mw who referred me to a physio. It's actually nerves coming from your spine which refers round the front to the ribs. Got some exercises to do - cross arms across front to shoulders and twist 8 times, then tilt side to side 8 times each. Do the hissing cat pose by rolling back up when on hands and knees. And put a rolled up towel behind your back when sitting down. Good posture will really help. Hope this is useful. I have good days and bad but worse when I've been in the car.


----------



## Spockette

Thanks so much girls!

Paperhearts, they really do hurt!! I just want them to go away!

MrsPhez, thanks so much off the physio tips. Will give it a try! I was in the car yesterday and it also really hurt! I can't walk properly sometimes. Feel like my uterus is being dragged down by hooks!

Thanks again and hope you guys feel better soon x x


----------

